# Wartungsarbeiten



## Heiko (7 November 2020)

In den nächsten Tagen finden hier umfangreiche Wartungsarbeiten statt. Aus diesem Grund kann es immer mal wieder zu Ausfällen kommen.

Wir bitte um Verständnis für diese notwendigen Maßnahmen.


----------



## Heiko (7 November 2020)

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden abgeschlossen. Wir sind wieder vollwertig online.


----------

